# Tournament List Help



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Oi Heretics, I've been playing 40k on a friendly gaming level and have begun to think that's its high time I geared up for tournament play. Hoping for some feedback on a list I thought may be effective.

Typhus
Chaos Lord: Burning Brand of Skalathrax; Chaos bike; sigil of corruption; Mark of Nurgle; ichor blood.

5 Chaos Terminators: Terminator Champion (combi-plasma; lightning claw; gift of mutation); icon of flame; 4× power weapon; 3× combi-plasma; reaper autocannon; Mark of Tzeentch.

7 Plague Marines: Plague Champion (gift of mutation; melta bombs); flamer; plasma gun.
• Chaos Rhino: dirge caster; dozer blade; warpflame gargoyles.
7 Plague Marines: Plague Champion (gift of mutation; melta bombs); flamer; plasma gun.
• Chaos Rhino: dirge caster; dozer blade; warpflame gargoyles.

5 Chaos Bikers: Chaos Biker Champion (lightning claw; gift of mutation; melta bombs); icon of vengeance; flamer; plasma gun; Mark of Nurgle.
5 Chaos Bikers: Chaos Biker Champion (lightning claw; gift of mutation; melta bombs); icon of vengeance; flamer; plasma gun; Mark of Nurgle.
5 Chaos Spawn: Mark of Nurgle.

1 Obliterator: Mark of Nurgle. 
1 Obliterator: Mark of Nurgle. 
1 Obliterator: Mark of Nurgle. 

1,996 points

Plan would be to deep strike termy squad for some strategic shooting at threatening targets, carrying power axes for some AP2 goodness in CC.

Bikers come in for support against infantry and armour by quickest route burning, shooting and making charges.

All Characters in squads equipped with a LC for handling challenges a bit better.

Spawns supporting bikers.

Typhus and lord rolling in rhinos with a group of plagues while both boxes race to camp objectives by evacuating and thereafter acting as character personal transport carrying them forward while providing moveable cover for other units/characters while they get in place to work to their strengths. Even popping off some soul blaze and denying over watch for my assaulting units with the dirge casters.

All the while deep striking oblits where I need them to get some much needed long range support.

What do you think?


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Oops forgot I gave Lord a bike. He'll be rolling in the spawns.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Insofar as I have a general opinion, I think you're wasting some points on unnecessary upgrades, but the core of the list looks pretty solid. Some suggestions:

-as a general rule, I find gift of mutation to be an interesting and fun non-competitive ability, but it's too unreliable to really rank as a competitive boost.
- I think icons are almost always not worth the cost, unless Khornate or Slaaneshi... Gods for which you have no units. This goes especially for the biker squad that will be joined by the Lord, who is fearless in any case.
- as a personal preference, I never split special weapons between squads. If I have 2 flamers and 2 plasma weapons going into 2 squads, each squad takes one type of special weapon so they can pursue that battlefield role more effectively. 2 flamers in a bike squad with the Brand-Lord, for instance, can lay down some serious template flame. A flamer and a plasma gun shooting at a squad of Termis 18" away is not going to be as effective as one unit shooting 2 plasma shots, or a flamer squad running/going flat out.




Hellathos said:


> Typhus
> Chaos Lord: Burning Brand of Skalathrax; Chaos bike; sigil of corruption; Mark of Nurgle; ichor blood.


...ichor blood? Why? Especially on a Lord you haven't purchased meltabombs or blight grenades for? I'd also give this guy a power fist (no need for meltabombs if you go that route) or a lightning claw.



> 5 Chaos Terminators: Terminator Champion (combi-plasma; lightning claw; gift of mutation); icon of flame; 4× power weapon; 3× combi-plasma; reaper autocannon; Mark of Tzeentch.


I really don't rate soul blaze too highly, so I think you could drop the icon of flame.



> 7 Plague Marines: Plague Champion (gift of mutation; melta bombs); flamer; plasma gun.
> • Chaos Rhino: dirge caster; dozer blade; warpflame gargoyles.
> 7 Plague Marines: Plague Champion (gift of mutation; melta bombs); flamer; plasma gun.
> • Chaos Rhino: dirge caster; dozer blade; warpflame gargoyles.


See, I don't think you need warpflame gargoyles or dozer blades, here. They just drive up the cost of a very fragile tank without providing too much of a benefit, for their cost. And like I said earlier, I don't think you need the GoMs, and might be better off putting 2 flamers in one squad and 2 plasma in the other.

You could probably also benefit from having another scoring unit. With the various unit upgrades I've been snipping off, I imagine you'd probably be able to afford a blob of Plague Zombies to camp on a home objective...



> 5 Chaos Bikers: Chaos Biker Champion (lightning claw; gift of mutation; melta bombs); icon of vengeance; flamer; plasma gun; Mark of Nurgle.
> 5 Chaos Bikers: Chaos Biker Champion (lightning claw; gift of mutation; melta bombs); icon of vengeance; flamer; plasma gun; Mark of Nurgle.
> 5 Chaos Spawn: Mark of Nurgle.


Hard as nails, fast, and hard-hitting to boot. I like them. Again, don't think you need GoMs, IoVs, and could use 2 plasma, 2 flamer loadouts.



> 1 Obliterator: Mark of Nurgle.
> 1 Obliterator: Mark of Nurgle.
> 1 Obliterator: Mark of Nurgle.


All very well and good. And they won't be running away for shooting casualties, being solo!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok. 

Quite a bit of comments here... Looks a fun list, but Its still a long way from competitive. 




Hellathos said:


> Typhus
> Chaos Lord: Burning Brand of Skalathrax; Chaos bike; sigil of corruption; Mark of Nurgle; ichor blood.
> 
> Ok, the Lord needs a CC Weapon, their are plenty of choice fist/claws is the best plan! (the BBoS can be put on the bike), Also Ichor Blood is not that good. On the HQ Gift of mutation isnt a bad plan.)
> ...


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

And it appears Mossy Toes posts faster than I do!


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Typhus
Chaos Lord: Burning Brand of Skalathrax; Chaos bike; sigil of corruption; Mark of Nurgle; lightning claw; power fist.

5 Chaos Terminators: 4× power weapon; 3× combi-plasma; reaper autocannon; Mark of Tzeentch.

7 Plague Marines: Plague Champion (melta bombs); 2× flamer.
• Chaos Rhino: dirge caster.
7 Plague Marines: Plague Champion (melta bombs); 2× plasma gun.
• Chaos Rhino: dirge caster.
10 Plague Zombies
10 Plague Zombies

5 Chaos Bikers: Chaos Biker Champion (lightning claw; melta bombs); 2× flamer; Mark of Nurgle.
5 Chaos Bikers: Chaos Biker Champion (lightning claw; melta bombs); 2× plasma gun; Mark of Nurgle.
5 Chaos Spawn: Mark of Nurgle.

1 Obliterator: Mark of Nurgle.
1 Obliterator: Mark of Nurgle.
1 Obliterator: Mark of Nurgle.

1,996 points

Heh a little difficult to post with an iPhone sorry.

So I'm thankful for the help. I was definitely.a bit too close to the project to consolidate the units to their roles in the best way possible, but I think this fixes the issue. Plus it gives Typhus a place to hide heh.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't run obliterators before, but I've seen them have some punch in battle reports. Would it be better to sacrifice a squad of zombies and a obliterator in favor of some other HS choice if I can find the points for it?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

That List looks allot better! 

I still think you may be weak on the AT, If you can get more meltas it would be good. I would look at dropping the Oblits for a Predator (Heavy Bolter/Autocannon variant), I know its not pure AT, but it will put out more firepower than a single Oblit.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Well meltas are less of a point cost than the plasmas so I could easily experiment with both. I believe I'll pick up the obliterators and a predator this weekend so I can get a hands on with both of those as well  The more I think about it, the GoM never really did help much unless I could get a lucky roll on something truly useful like the extra rolls on the table or stat increases, so thanks for making me realize I didn't need those. Hopefully I'll have this army up and running ASAP and give some local players a spanking with it.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Uveron said:


> And it appears Mossy Toes posts faster than I do!


Fastest fingers in the west. *blows smoke from finger pistols*

Meltas are good, especially if your tourney is open to including things like the new Imperial Knights and the like. On the other hand, with Nids and Riptides and Wraithknights everywhere, the anti-Monstrous Creature capability of plasma will, I think, be useful slightly more often. Not to mention that plasma is also better at killing more marines or termis than a single, shorter-ranged melta shot. Still, with the mobility of bikes, you can get in melta range with impunity, so you might want to consider meltas there instead of plasma (though bikes having Relentless, so rapid-firing plasma then charging, is always fun...)


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

I may have to consider the meltas since I'm playing a lot of IG players running mainly boxes. Last game a damn Russ sat on a landing pad and pelted my rhino and squads the whole game. I did get lucky because his dice were pretty defiant that night heheh. I'll have to pick up a couple packs of magnets so I can easily alter load outs to suit my needs.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Uveron said:


> That List looks allot better!
> 
> 
> 
> I still think you may be weak on the AT, If you can get more meltas it would be good. I would look at dropping the Oblits for a Predator (Heavy Bolter/Autocannon variant), I know its not pure AT, but it will put out more firepower than a single Oblit.



What if I were to kit the Predator out with straight las cannons and las cannon sponsons? I would have the points if I dropped 2 oblits.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hellathos said:


> What if I were to kit the Predator out with straight las cannons and las cannon sponsons? I would have the points if I dropped 2 oblits.


I would only look, at the a single TL-Lascannon turret. You don't have to get rid of two Oblits. But it gives you a AV 13 tank to hide and fire a TL-lascannon turret each turn, which is slighty better than one Oblit. But a vindicator also works.


----------



## Hellathos (Dec 4, 2013)

Well keeping with a 2000pt list I won't be able to take the predator unless I drop the oblits, which would make the most sense to me because I'm trying to fill the same role the oblits would be playing. TL-Las Cannons are an extra 25 points I think so it wouldn't fit just taking out just one oblit. I'm also thinking about dropping point cap to 1850, I've noticed that a lot of tourneys roll around that limit.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Uveron said:


> I would only look, at the a single TL-Lascannon turret. You don't have to get rid of two Oblits. But it gives you a AV 13 tank to hide and fire a TL-lascannon turret each turn, which is slighty better than one Oblit. But a vindicator also works.


Honestly, I prefer sponson lascannons and the turret AC. Not too many more points, but 4x (2x lascannon, 2x autocannon) as much weight of fire--even if not twin-linked, at least at BS4.

As to whether you need to drop 2 Oblits... well, if you're not dead set on keeping Nurgle's Number of PMs, you could always drop a Plague Marine from one or both squads.


----------

